# Problema display pendrive mp3



## dacl3d (Feb 15, 2006)

Hola mi problema es el siguiente: el otro estaba traspasando datos del pendrive al pc, hasta ahi todo normal. Despues de terminar el traspaso me puse a jugar y de repente se corta la luz y se reinicia el pc sin haber desconectado el pendrive correctamente....el resultado el pc me reconoce sin problemas el pendrive pero , en el display se borro todo y solo se ve el color azul de fondo  , incluso usandolo a pilas no se ve nada ..bueno agradezco su ayuda 

saludos


----------



## kmi.kuchiki (Sep 14, 2006)

holaa...bueno, soy nueva aqui, y resulta q posteo xq tngo un problema muy parecido al del post anterior...resulta q le preste el pendrive a una amiga, y segun ella no le hizo nada, la cosa esq la pantalla se ve solo la mitad...osea la mitad d arriba se ven las letras normales, y blabla...pero en la mitad d abajo solo se ve el color d fondo T_T  , el pc cmo pendrive lo reconoce sin problemas, y al reproducir musica tampooko tngo problemas...el problema solo esta en la pantalla...pliss si me pueden (o nos pueden ) ayudar....GRAXIAS!! ;-)


----------

